# Another 3 piece Cover



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Another song dropped to the rock band basics. 
Guitar 
Bass 
Drums. 

This entry is Tears for Fears - Everybody wants to rule the world. 

Links for Spotify, iTunes, and everywhere else in the description.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

83 views, not a single comment. Not even a disparaging one? 

I didn't think it was so bad.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> 83 views, not a single comment. Not even a disparaging one?
> 
> I didn't think it was so bad.


It wasn't bad at all.

It was pretty tight and the only suggestion I would make is to be careful with the vocal melody.

That song has a very distinctive melody and you're not hitting the correct notes on some passages. It's consistant so it's correctable.

Welcome *TO* my world.

You're hitting Fa and you should be hitting Sol.

I hope that helps.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Interesting. 
I can hear what you're referring to. 


I went through the whole vocal line with a pitch mapper before I edited. 
(Mapper is the same as pitch correction, however, it's the first step only, it detects the pitch and maps it on a keyboard) 

I listened in headphones and loudspeakers before releasing it. 

There's one phrase in the 3rd verse I was not happy with, but didn't change anything


----------

